
Ottawa doctors' high-risk MS treatment yields 'impressive' results, Lancet finds - cpncrunch
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ms-treatment-impressive-results-ottawa-lancet-1.3609031
======
cpncrunch
Interesting trial, but I'm wondering how much of it was a placebo effect.

~~~
vmorgulis
In general, it's 30%.

The results are over (69%). Very promising.

~~~
cpncrunch
You can't really say that in general it is "30%". Is that for multiple
sclerosis? What type of intervention?

Generally the placebo effect will vary depending on the type of intervention.
A very novel and invasive intervention like this will have a high placebo
effect.

Given that psychological treatment alone can reduce the fatigue in MS to below
that of healthy controls (van Kessel 2008), it's likely that the placebo
effect plays a large role.

